# San Antonio



## cthewrld (Jun 19, 2012)

We would like to exchange into a timeshare through II in San Antonio, the two we are looking at Hyatt Wild Oak and the other is the Shell Vactions Riverwalk timeshare, any suggestions which would be better?


----------



## chriskre (Jun 20, 2012)

I haven't stayed in the Hyatt but did stay in Riverwalk in a Wyndham unit and loved it.  I guess Shell has some units there too.  I'm sure they are just as nice as the Wyndham units.  

Great location, historic building, funky layout and comfortable accomodations.  The parking is a little inconvenient since you have to park about a block away in a city parking lot but I expected it being right in the city center of an old part of the city.  You can walk down the stairs in the back of the resort and you are right on the river.


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 20, 2012)

If one is on the Riverwalk and the other not, it is a no-brainer for me. I would take the Riverwalk any day. 

Never stayed at either but we have stayed a number of times at Hotels there and had a great time. OTOH, if a downtown scene is not to your liking and the other is out of downtown proper.........

Cheers


----------



## PamMo (Jun 20, 2012)

The Hyatt is located in a beautiful golf resort in the NW part of SA. It's a great place, but a long drive to downtown. It's close to SeaWorld and Six Flags, though, so if you're bringing kids, you might be very happy out there. For a first trip to San Antonio to see the sights, I think the Riverwalk is a better location. The Riverwalk, Alamo, marketplace are all downtown, and the old missions aren't too far away. Less driving, more time to explore the sights, shops, museums, restaurants, and other attractions of SA!

Either timeshare would be great, it all depends on what you want to do in San Antonio, and how much driving you want to do!


----------



## akbmusic (Jun 20, 2012)

*Loved the Hyatt!*

We went Christmas/New Year's (checked out New Year's Day) this past year and loved the resort. I believe it took about 1/2 hour to drive to both the start of the mission trail, and to the riverwalk. Even though there was a college bowl game at the stadium downtown, we easily found a spot to park near the Alamo.

Haven't stayed on the Riverwalk, but after being there two days, we'd had enough. It is primarily restaurants and Lodging, with a rather large mall. The Riverwalk is amazing-do take the boat tour-and there are plenty of places to walk. So, if you like to eat out a lot, shop, and walk to attractions, I would say the Riverwalk is your place. If you don't mind driving a few times, and enjoy someplace a little quieter, you would love the Hyatt.

One quirky thing you don't want to miss while in San Antonio is the Buckhorn Saloon and museum. One of the most eclectic collections I have ever seen. A little expensive, but very enjoyable and memorable.

We loved San Antonio and the Texas Hill Country. We hope to go back again soon!


----------



## Robert D (Jun 21, 2012)

PamMo said:


> The Hyatt is located in a beautiful golf resort in the NW part of SA. It's a great place, but a long drive to downtown. It's close to SeaWorld and Six Flags, though, so if you're bringing kids, you might be very happy out there. For a first trip to San Antonio to see the sights, I think the Riverwalk is a better location. The Riverwalk, Alamo, marketplace are all downtown, and the old missions aren't too far away. Less driving, more time to explore the sights, shops, museums, restaurants, and other attractions of SA!
> 
> Either timeshare would be great, it all depends on what you want to do in San Antonio, and how much driving you want to do!



One correction here, the Hyatt is very close to Sea World but Six Flags is a long ways from it.  The Hyatt is very upscale and I think much nicer than the Wyndham but it's not on the Riverwalk.


----------



## mblosser (Jun 21, 2012)

*Eckhert Place is Another Option*

Eckhert Place is located in NW San Antonio near the medical center.  They have 2 bedroom and 3 bath condos, and a nice pool area.  It is in a quiet residential condo development and does not have many timeshares, TMK.  You may find better prices on this, if you look for rentals versus exchanges (which are scarce).


----------



## chriskre (Jun 21, 2012)

mblosser said:


> Eckhert Place is located in NW San Antonio near the medical center.  They have 2 bedroom and 3 bath condos, and a nice pool area.  It is in a quiet residential condo development and does not have many timeshares, TMK.  You may find better prices on this, if you look for rentals versus exchanges (which are scarce).



Eckert Place is readily available thru Platinum Interchange.


----------



## zcrider (Jun 21, 2012)

*my two cents*

If you are going just adults do the river walk location.  

If you are going with kids it is a no brainer to stay at the Hyatt where there is a lazy river, water slides, zero entry sand beach area, play grounds, S'mores in the evening, outdoor family movie night, they bring in animal critters for the kids to see ect. and it is right next to Sea World.  So really depends on who is going on your trip.
  Enjoy!


----------



## PamMo (Jun 21, 2012)

Robert D said:


> One correction here, the Hyatt is very close to Sea World but Six Flags is a long ways from it.  The Hyatt is very upscale and I think much nicer than the Wyndham but it's not on the Riverwalk.



Yes, you're absolutely right. My husband's family lived in the NW San Antonio, and everything seemed pretty close to me. Because of traffic, it always took longer to get downtown than taking 410 or the 1604 loop around SA. But you're right, Fiesta Texas/Six Flags it is not right next door to the Hyatt.

San Antonio is a great city - have fun exploring!


----------

